# Honda TRX200 project. Potential waste of time



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

This is what I ended up with when I had some time and parts to spare. I started with the '90Honda TRX200 2wd quad that's in beautiful condition and never gets used, an old Craftsman tractor plow and a Harbor Freight winch, put the three together and came up with this:


IMG00006-20101026-1929 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

The plow wasn't going to be big enough angled to cover the width of the quad, so I actually spent money buying the sheet metal and flat bar to make some extentions:


IMG00015-20101031-1128 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


IMG00016-20101031-1128 by affekonig2000, on Flickr

I think for the little snow we get here and the little use it'll get that it will stay together fine and maybe even be fun. I added 10" to the 42" blade for a 52" total. It's 2wd, but I have some tractor chains and room in the trunk for weight, so we'll see how it does. I'll get some better pics one of these days.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

fricken awesome buggy i remember wandering the showroom as a kid, they were affordable back then hahaha

with chains you'll have a blast, i plow in 2wd for the challenge and i want to prolong my work hahaha


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks. Yeah, these things are seriously goofy looking and this one is in really nice shape. I bought it to goof around at a coworker's property, rode it maybe twice 6 months ago and it's spent most of its time in garage since. It should be a good time in the winter, plow or no plow...


IMG00017-20101031-1129 by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

weight and chains will due you wonder's.

here's a Pic of my back up unit last year,

with weight and chains I was good up to 6" of snow after that I had to have something bigger to get the job done but it was fun in the small stuff.
have fun and enjoy them old honda's.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I used it to plow the driveway yesterday and it worked great! It was so much fun that I ended up doing the edge of the street and a few other things around my house. I'll get some pics one of these days. Have fun out there


----------

